# Shelby serial number help or hinder



## That bike guy (Nov 3, 2016)

My good friend Kieth Kodish and I, put the bike in the 36 to 37 range. We have both had more then a few of these "N" stamp frames in the past with morrow hubs that help come up with our conclusion. Any help from the Shelbyers?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's my 36 SN.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 3, 2016)

Model 24 shelby traveler,n,shelby eagle,non tanker,torrington deco neck,both bikes had triple stepped rims,n serial numbers. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)

That bike guy said:


> My good friend Kieth Kodish and I, put the bike in the 36 to 37 range. We have both had more then a few of these "N" stamp frames in the past with morrow hubs that help come up with our conclusion. Any help from the Shelbyers?View attachment 378475 View attachment 378474





I've also seen N serial numbers with 36 and 37 Morrow hubs. Here's a Gambles catalog page from 36 showing your bike with those fenders. Although it's black it was probably offered in red as well, depending on time of year or location. The Eagle badged bikes were sold thru Gambles.


I have some Gambles catalogs from 36 posted on the last page of my albums.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2016)

Mine is badged as a Rowlett's Fox. Don't shame me, but the wheel set is ND. I'm sure the OG rear was a morrow.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 3, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> The Eagle badged bikes were sold thru Gambles.





Funny you should reply to this post I changed out the eagle badge to a pirate badge today I call it "old roger"


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)

That bike guy said:


> Funny you should reply to this post I changed out the eagle badge to a pirate badge today I call it "old roger"
> View attachment 378571




Love that Pirate badge!



rollfaster: nothing wrong with ND hubs on Shelbys.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 3, 2016)

They become 2 speeds real easy! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 4, 2016)

It is assumed to be a 1947 or1948 women's Shelby Eagle. 703Co is the number


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have an Eagle badged shelby with triple step wheels, New Departure hubs and M in the serial.  I'm guessing the three extra numbers were a previous owner?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 4, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I have an Eagle badged shelby with triple step wheels, New Departure hubs and M in the serial.  I'm guessing the three extra numbers were a previous owner?
> View attachment 378654 View attachment 378655




Nice 36 with those long front rain gutter fenders and silver ray.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 4, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I have an Eagle badged shelby with triple step wheels, New Departure hubs and M in the serial.  I'm guessing the three extra numbers were a previous owner?



M stamp? That frame would not except a peanut tank and it has a chromed fork tells me it's a 35?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 4, 2016)

That bike guy said:


> M stamp? That frame would not except a peanut tank and it has a chromed fork tells me it's a 35?




The NBJ Shelby book does show an ad from Oct 35 of the new airflow frame with the new, longer rain gutter fenders. I had always thought they debuted in 36 but looks like they were available in late 35. So I guess Neanderthals bike is most likely late 35 or early 36.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 4, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I have an Eagle badged shelby with triple step wheels, New Departure hubs and M in the serial.  I'm guessing the three extra numbers were a previous owner?
> View attachment 378654 View attachment 378655



Had one of these 1935ish,stainless steel rain gutter fenders,silver ray,no drop outs on the front fork,which was chrome,deco neck,4 cell.delta battery tube, holed hockey stick chainguard, never had tanks,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the information.  The marks from the battery tube clamps are very faint on the down tube.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 22, 2018)

Added rear rack and chainguard. Badged Airman  Deluxe. Assumed they were missing. Triple steps.
Serial  N341008


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2018)

30thtbird said:


> Added rear rack and chainguard. Badged Airman  Deluxe. Assumed they were missing. Triple steps.
> Serial  N341008
> 
> View attachment 856786
> ...


----------

